# How to soften Red Heart Super Saver Yarn



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

http://craftsauce.blogspot.com/2012/09/how-to-soften-red-heart-super-saver-yarn.html

I haven't tried this, but it might be a tip worth saving.


----------



## just80 (Aug 22, 2013)

sounds good. I'm keeping this with my knit stuff (where I store misc info.) thanks,


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I just give my finished item a machine wash with liquid fabric softener and then machine dry on low.
Works great!  :thumbup: 

RRSS or other RH's Do soften up after the first washing.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I just give my item a machine wash with liquid fabric softener and then machine dry on low.
> Works great!  :thumbup:
> 
> RRSS or other RH's Do soften up after the first washing.


That's what I do. Handwashing Red Heart is not going to happen in this house, especially not with my queen size bed afghan. I can only imagine how hard that would be. I couldn't wring out a bathsheet towel that my autistic son pulled into the tub today.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I just give my finished item a machine wash with liquid fabric softener and then machine dry on low.
> Works great!  :thumbup:
> 
> RRSS or other RH's Do soften up after the first washing.


YES! a heavy dose of fabric softener, perfume free, dye free and it works beautifully. I did it right in the washing machine, could not have been easier.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I just give my finished item a machine wash with liquid fabric softener and then machine dry on low.
> Works great!  :thumbup:
> 
> RRSS or other RH's Do soften up after the first washing.


Me too! Works every time.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Good info. .thanks.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Our charity knit group was given a stash of harsh yarn that none of us wanted to work with. The fearless leader took those hanks home, tied them up as one would do for dyeing, washed them and used softener. Let them air dry on towels. They were a delight to knit into lovely items.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

docdot said:


> Our charity knit group was given a stash of harsh yarn that none of us wanted to work with. The fearless leader took those hanks home, tied them up as one would do for dyeing, washed them and used softener. Let them air dry on towels. They were a delight to knit into lovely items.


That is a great idea! What a great save too!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I always use Red Heart Super Saver and I find it very soft and not scratchy. The skeins that I have are purchased in the late 80s and early 90s. I have never had any trouble with this yarn being scratchy. Maybe the quality of Red Heart has changed? I hope not, but it sounds like it may be so.


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

I've been using Red Hearts Super Saver for a couple of years for my charity items and although some of the colors have a "rough" feel it does soften after washing in the machine. Truthfully I only machine rinse the finished item then toss in the dyer with a fabric sheet (if there are several items) I have a water softener which makes life easier for me so I don't always add a sheet to the dryer. I prefer RHSS over other economical brands (Bernat, Lion Brand, Caron, etc.) because it holds up much better after many washings and have never had a pilling problem. I'm not an an authority on this but over the years (50+ knitting and crocheting)and hundreds of charity items I prefer Red Heart yarn.

IF YOU DO CHARITY KNITTING PLEASE USE SCENT FREE DETERGENTS and FABRIC SOFTENER as the recipient may have an allergy.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

docdot said:


> Our charity knit group was given a stash of harsh yarn that none of us wanted to work with. The fearless leader took those hanks home, tied them up as one would do for dyeing, washed them and used softener. Let them air dry on towels. They were a delight to knit into lovely items.


 I can believe it. I've been given yarn that felt awful until it was washed and let dry. I think it's the "finish" stuff the yarn gets dipped into, probably to make it easier to wind into skeins. :thumbdown:


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Washing the items in warm with fabric softener and drying on low works wonderfully. I never have had a problem - washed many afghans (king and queen sized) as well as crib blankies this way.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I've been knitting with some scratchier wool yarn and used some of this idea to soften it up.

I used Eucalana and Suave 99 cent conditioner at the same time. Squeezed it thoroughly and let it soak for 30 minutes. Pressed out as much water by hand and then wrapped it in a towel that I stood on to get out more water. Then blocked. Turned out really soft. (Did NOT put in washer or dryer as they are wool.)


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I made an afghan with this yarn and noticed that the more I handled it the softer it got. So when it was finished I put the afghan into my dryer and tumbled it for a while with medium heat and it came out nice and soft.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have knitted and crocheted with RH yarns for 50 years. For most of my life it was the only yarn available where I lived. I never had a problem with it. It can be stiff when you are knitting, but toss it in the washer and dryer with regular laundry soap and a little fabric softener and it comes out nice and soft. My dear MIL crocheted my husband and I a huge afghan in 1975 and I still use it frequently! It is still soft and lovely, and it has been used and abused, including by three babies who are now in their late 30's and still use it when they are here. I also still have the sweaters my grandma made for my first son when he was born, and that was almost 40 yrs ago. They went through all three of my kids and still look great.

I have used a variety of yarns from very expensive to very cheap, and when I want a reasonably priced yarn that comes in every color imaginable, that's the yarn I go for.

BTW, I recently got a lovely letter in the mail from one of the company executives in response to an email I had sent them. She told me the company was in the process of switching over to all American-produced acrylics because they had not felt the acrylics they had been using from China met their quality standards.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Suesknits said:


> Good info. .thanks.


Yes


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> I just give my finished item a machine wash with liquid fabric softener and then machine dry on low.
> Works great!  :thumbup:
> 
> RRSS or other RH's Do soften up after the first washing.


Same for me


----------

